# New 26RS



## bcshaw (Mar 8, 2004)

We just moved up from pop up to Outback TT. We picked it up at Bonners in Michigan and then towed it home to Richmond, VA. We spent about 500 miles towing through the mountains and climbed some 8% grades. Yukon XL, 1500, worked well. Only had to drop down into second gear twice.

Our next big trip will be out to Colorado. Any advice on driving in the Rockies will gladly be accepted.

Thanks


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbacks!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

bcshaw,

We too own a 26 RS and have a 2001 Yukon XL tow vehicle. When are you coming to Colorado? We live in Castle Rock, south of Denver. We only have 4 trips paid for so far, so lots of time for several more.

Let us know when you are coming to Colorado and where you are planning on staying. So far we have booked at Golden Gate, twice at Mueller, and once at "Yogi Bear's Jellystone Park" near Royal Gorge over Father's Day weekend.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers.

Biggest suggestions I have for mountain driving is to go slow, have a good brake controller (Prodigy) and gear down on the downside runs. It would be easy to overheat your brakes with a trailer load.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah!









Another 26RS out there. Congrats, and welcome to Outbackers.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

action Richmond, hmmm, ever heard of a little place to your southeast named Surry? Maybe we could get together on a trip or something. We're taking our 25FB-s on her maiden trip April 23rd. Going to the James City County Riverside park on the Chicahominy River. Nice place. Good to know that there's another Outbacker this close, and with enough sense to join the best forum going for RVers. 
LOL,
Gary


----------



## bcshaw (Mar 8, 2004)

Gary,

Great to hear you are in Surry. We had our first camping trip to Williamsburg Christian Retreat Center last weekend. My wife and five kids had a great time. Even loaded down with all our gear the trailer towed great! Our next trip is out west to Colorado but we plan on doing some camping in Virginia during late summer. What ages are your grandkids?

Ben


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

Ben,

We have thirteen grandchildren that live locally, and two more that live in Alabama. They range in age from eight weeks to eighteen years old. Our daughter and son-in-law, who live less than a mile from us, provided us with ten of them. They are a joy in our lives. For some reason they seem to think it's a treat to spend a few days with Grandma and Grandpa, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I'm glad to hear that your first trip was enjoyable. Did you have any problems with the new TT? We have had surprisingly few with ours, a faulty cd player and some minor plumbing leaks are about it so far. By the way, if you need warranty service, Dixie RV Supercenter in Newport News is a Keystone dealer.

I have heard some good things about WCRC, as a retreat, but didn't even know that they had RV sites there. How was it camping there? We spent last weekend (Apr 23-25) at the Chicahominy Riverfront Park, nice place. I wrote a little bit about it in the "Campground Information" section of the forum.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------

